# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  بعض قضايا التحكيم فى المملكة العربية السعودية

## سالي جمعة

*قضيه تحكيم 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

• المدعى : شركة هيونداى (شركة كورية) للهندسة والإنشاءات 
• المدعى عليه: وزارة ......... بالمملكة العربية السعودية
• المشروع : الإسكان العام بمدينة الخُبر (السعودية)
تتلخص وقائع هذه القضية فى رفض الوزارة المختصة (المالكة للمشروع) الاستلام النهائى بعد تمام الاستلام الابتدائى فى موعده وتدارك الملاحظات التى ظهرت خلاله . كما فرضت الوزارة غرامة كبيرة تأخذ على المقاول (الشركة الكورية المنفذة لمشروع) .
رفع المقاول الرئيسى (الشركة) الدعوى التى تناولناها نيابة عنه (خلال فترة التعاون مع مكتب الحجيلان للمحاماة) وأسس دعواه على ما يلى :
1/ أن التسليم الابتدائى قد تم فى موعده ، وتم تدارك جميع الملاحظات المهمة التى ظهرت عند هذا التسليم الابتدائى ، استعدادا للتسليم النهائى .
2/ أن التسليم النهائى كذلك قد تم فى موعده بعد تدارك جميع الملاحظات المهمة التى أظهرها التسليم الابتدائى . وقد شكلت الوزارة لجنة من (25) شخصا من المختصين بالوزارة والمهندسين والاستشاريين لغرض الاستلام النهائى ، وقد استلمت هذه الجنة المشروع دون عوائق ووافقت على الاستلام النهائى .
واعتقدت الشركة المنفذة أن قرار هذه اللجنة نهائى ، ولكنها فوجئت بعد فترة بقول الوزارة : أن الوزير المختص لم يصدق على قرار تلك اللجنة ، وذلك بعد فترة من استعمال المساكن التى يشتمل عليها المشروع من قبل المواطنين الكويتين الذين لجأوا إلى المملكة العربية السعودية إبان حرب الخليج ، حيث أسكنتهم الوزارة فيه .
3/ أن غرامات التأخير التى فرضتها الوزارة على الشركة الكورية المنفذة بمبالغ ضخمة لم يكن لها ما يبررها قانونا .
وطلبت الشركة المدعية فى نهاية دعواها الحكم لها بالآتى :
1/ الإعتراف بالتسليم النهائى الذى تم بواسطة لجنة الـ (25) شخصا والتى شكلتها الوزارة .
2/ إلغاء غرامات التأخير .
3/ التعويض العادل عن تأخير صرف مستحقات الشركة ، وعن الأضرار الناجمة عن رفض الإستلام النهائى فى موعده .
حكمت الدائرة الإدارية المختصة بديوان المظالم بالرياض لصالح الشركة وذلك بالإعتراف بصحة الإستلام النهائى الذى قامت به لجنة الـ (25) عضوا وصرف مستحقات الشركة المعلقة ، وبإلغاء غرامات التأخير وردها للشركة ، وبرفض التعويض المطلوب .
وبذلك استردت الشركة بهذا الحكم مبلغ (463) مليون ريال تم صرفها لها خلال فترة قصيرة بعد صدور الحكم خلال عام 1994 .*

----------


## سالي جمعة

*قضية رقم 2المدعى : شركة مقاولات سعودية 
المدعى عليه : شركة هيونداى الكورية
الموضوع : تحكيم 
كانت القضية بشأن نزاع بين مقاولين أحدهما مقاول رئيسي و الآخر مقاول من الباطن، و كان العقد بينهما ينص على حل المنازعات بينهما وفقاً لنظام التحكيم السعودي . 
و كنا نمثل ? من خلال مكتب الحجيلان كما قلنا ? المقاول الرئيسي شركة هونداي للإنشاءات و الهندسة ، و أتت الشركة إلينا بعد أن انتهت المرحلة الأولى من التحكيم و صدر حكم ضدها لصالح مقاول الباطن و اعتمد الحكم حسب النظام السعودي من الجهة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع ، وكان العمل يجري آنذاك على انتهاء الموقف عند هذا الحد و اعتبار الحكم نهائياً بذلك واجب النفاذ ، وشرع مقاول الباطن في التنفيذ ، خاصة و أن الحكم قد وضع عليه خاتم الدائرة المختصة بديوان المظالم الذي يقول : ( حكم نهائي واجب النفاذ و لو بالقوة الجبرية عند الاقتضاء ) . و كان الحكم بتعويض مقاول الباطن بمبلغ حوالي (42) مليون ريال سعودي .
و بالفعل لجأ مقاول الباطن إلى الشرطة لمساعدته على تنفيذ هذا الحكم وذهبت الشرطة إلى مقر الشركة للتنفيذ .
و كان الموقف ? بحسب ما جرى عليه العمل وفقاً للمطالعة الأولية لنظام التحكيم السعودي ? نهائياً كما يبدو و لا أمل في إجراءٍ جديد .
ولكنا لم نغلق باب التفكير و التمحيص نهائياً ، و تناولنا بالمراجعة الدقيقة نصوص نظام التحكيم السعودي ، حيث كانت المفاجأة عندما وجدنا فيها مخرجاً قانونياً سليماً لإعادة النظر في هذا الحكم الذي وصف بأنه نهائي ، وذلك بعد اقتناعنا بأهمية الجوانب الجديدة التي لم تتم العناية بها من قبل المحكمين أو الدائرة التي اعتمدت الحكم .
و كان ذلك المخرج القانوني الهام متمثلاً في نص المادة (21) من نظام التحكيم السعودي اللاحق على نص المادة (19) الذي خوّل الدائرة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع في ديوان المظالم ? والتي اعتمدت وثيقة التحكيم قبل البدء فيه ? سلطة نظر الاعتراض عليه إن وجد و قبوله و الفصل فيه أو تأييد الحكم والأمر بتنفيذه .
فقد نصت المادة ( 21) المشار إليها على أن الحكم الصادر من المحكمين بعد إصدار الأمر بتنفيذه ، تكون له قوة الحكم الصادر من الجهة التي أصدرت الأمر بالتنفيذ .
و كان الأمر بالتنفيذ قد صدر من دائرة تجارية ابتدائية بديوان المظالم وأحكامها تكون دائماً قابلة للاعتراض عليها أمام هيئة التدقيق بالديوان .
و كتبنا بهذا المعنى إلى رئيس ديوان المظالم طالبين اعتبار حكم الدائرة ابتدائياً والسماح لنا بالاعتراض عليه أمام هيئة التدقيق وفقا للمادة (21) المشار إليها، فوافق الرئيس و أخطرنا بذلك ، وأعدنا دراسة القضية في أناة مع التركيز على الجوانب التى لم تحظ بعناية المحكمين أو الدائرة الابتدائية ، و قبل الاعتراض شكلاً ، و في الموضوع عدّل الحكم لصالح موكلتنا شركة هونداي بتخفيض المبلغ المحكوم به إلى حوالي (22) مليون ريال فقط ، و هو حكم نهائي ، باعتبار أن جميع أحكام هيئة التدقيق نهائية ، و تم التنفيذ بهذا المبلغ فقط مع توفير حوالي (20) مليون ريال لصالح موكلتنا. 
المدعى : شركة مقاولات كورية (هان يانج)
المدعى عليه : جامعة............... السعودية 
موضوع القضية : نزاع بشأن عقد إدارى بين الطرفين 

قامت شركة هان يانج بتنفيذ مشروع إنشاء المنطقة التعليمية بجامعة ................... بالرياض بناءً على عقد إداري مبرم بين الطرفين ، و خلال المدة الزمنية المحدودة تمكنت الشركة من إنجاز مهامها و سلمت المشروع ابتدائياً و نهائياً ? ليس حسب المواعيد الزمنية المتفق عليها وإنما حسب مواعيد جديدة متأخرة فرضتها الجهة الحكومية على المقاول فرضاً ، حيث طالبته - بعد فترة وجيزة من بدء التنفيذ - بإعادة برمجة سير الأعمال ، و إعادة جدولة الدفعات المالية المستحقة له بما يوائم الاعتمادات الجديدة في الميزانية والتعليمات المالية الجديدة الصادرة عن وزارة المالية ، الأمر الذي خالف مقتضى العقد ، و سبب للمقاول أضراراً فادحةً .وفضلا عن ذلك فقد كلفته بأعمال إضافية بلغت أكثر من 46% من القيمة الأصلية للعقد ، كما بلغت مستحقاته التي لم تصرف له عند التسليم الابتدائي عام 1989 م أكثر من (129) مليون دولار أمريكي. 
حاولت موكلتنا هان يانج حصر الأضرار و الخسائر التي منيت بها من جراء التأخير الشديد في صرف الدفعات المستحقة بسبب عدم كفاية المبالغ المعتمدة في الميزانية ، وكانت قيمة هذه الأضرار و الخسائر قد بلغت عام 1996 م أكثر من (232) مليون دولار .
استمرت موكلتنا في تكثيف متابعتها لمستحقاتها لدي المدعى عليها (الجامعة صاحبة المشروع) التى كانت تعدها دائما بمساعدتها فى الحصول على تعويضاتها بالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية، حتى تسلمت من الجامعة خطاباً في سبتمبر عام 1996 توجه فيه هان يانج بإعادة تقديم مطالبتها إلى الجهة المختصة بالدولة و هي ديوان المظالم ، بعدما كانت قد وعدتها بحل المشكلة مع وزارة المالية. 
وتم تقديم الدعوى بالوكالة عن الشركة إلى ديوان المظالم في مارس 1997 م ، وبدأت الجلسات واستمرت حتى بلغت (20) عشرين جلسة على مدى ما يقرب من سنتين .
وكان هنالك دفع شكلي أثير في الجلسة الثالثة من جانب ديوان المراقبة العامة -الذي يمثل جهة الرقابة المالية في الجلسات - مؤداه أن هذا النوع من الدعاوى ضد الحكومة (عقود إدارية ) يجب أن يقدم خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ التسليم الابتدائي .
و اعترضنا على ذلك لأن نص المادة (4) من لائحة قواعد المرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالم لم يقل ذلك و إنما قال ( خمس سنوات من تاريخ نشوء الحق ) ، و أن العمل القضائي بديوان المظالم نفسه جعل ( التسليم النهائي ) لا ( الابتدائي ) هو تاريخ نشوء الحق ، و أن التسليم النهائي الفعلي قد تم عام 1993 م ، والدعوى قدمت عام 1997م ، أى قبل انقضاء (5) خمس سنوات ، فضلاً عن أن الحساب الختامي للمشروع الذي سيعتمد عليه المقاول في حساب التعويضات المطلوبة لم يصدر إلا نهاية 1996 م .
واقتنع القاضي بذلك و أغلق باب النقاش في هذا الدفع الشكلي و انتقل بالطرفين إلى مناقشة الجوانب الموضوعية للدعوى ، حتى طلب من الطرفين في الجلسة الحادية عشرة سنة 1998 أن يتقدم كل منهما بمذكرة مختصرة يبين فيها توزيع المسئولية عن جوانب الدعوى على الطرفين ، وإلا سيتولى هو تقدير تلك النسب، وهو ما ارتاحت إليه موكلتنا حيث اطمأنت إلى عدالة القاضي وإلى اهتمامه بحقوقها و طرح الدفع الشكلي بعيداً تماماً.
فتقدم الطرفان بالفعل بمذكرتين بخصوص توزيع المسئولية عليهما وبخصوص التأخير والذي سبب أضراراً وخسائر للمقاول ، وكانت المفاجأة في مذكرة الجامعة المدعى عليها حين اعترفت صراحة للمقاول ( هان يانج )- فى مذكرتها إلى القاضى- بمبلغ حوالى (127) مليون دولار ( وهو القدر الذي أصبح لا خلاف عليه بين الطرفين ) .
و سألت هان يانج الدائرة عن مدى حاجتها إلى تقديم مستندات أو بيانات إضافية لإثبات حقها في التعويض عن تأخير صرف الدفعات المستحقة لمدد طويلة ، فأجابتها بالنفي وأنه لا داعي لذلك .
ثم كانت المفاجأة الكبرى في الجلسة العشرين حين أعلن القاضي رفض الدعوى للدفع الشكلى الذي أثير في الجلسة الثالثة و سبق له أن حسمه القاضي و انتقل إلى الموضوع واستمر فيه إلى الجلسة العشرين على مدى سنتين !!
وكان النطق بالحكم الابتدائي في ذلك في مارس 1999، و قدمنا اعتراضاً على الحكم في إبريل 1999 ولم يقبل من جانب هيئة التدقيق المختصة بنظر الاعتراضات في ديوان المظالم، ثم تقدمنا بالتماس إلى ولى العهد لإعادة النظر هذا الحكم و إنصاف هان يانج ، لحججها القوية و العادلة ، وتركنا الأمر قيد النظر*

----------


## سالي جمعة

*قضيه تحكيم 3 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تنفيذ مشروع للحكومة السعودية وتنازع اختصاص قضائى قضية

المدعى : شركة ماستوك الدولية ( شركة ايرلندية)
المدعى عليه : وزارة ............... السعودية 
موضوع القضية : مطالبات عن مستحقات وتعويضات 
أسندت وزارة .................... بالمملكة العربية السعودية إلى شركة ماستوك الدولية المحدودة، عملية تطوير مشروع حرض الزراعى والحيوانى من أجل توطين البادية .
كان هناك أطراف أخرى فى بداية الأمر من الشركات السعودية تود أن تسهم مع ماستوك فى هذا المشروع وأعدوا مشروع عقد لشركة ذات مسئولية محدودة، واستمرت المفاوضات بين هؤلاء جميعا والوزارة على أساس استغلال المشروع أستغلالا تجاريا على نحو ما تضمنته صيغة العقد الذى أعد لهذا الغرض وتم توقيعه من الجميع بالأحرف الأولى .
• ولكن الأطراف السعوديون انسحبوا وتركوا ماستوك وحدها التى كلفتها الوزارة بالاستمرار فى تطبيق العقد .
• كان مقتضى الاتفاق المثبت فى العقد أن تتحمل الوزارة 70 % من رأس المال اللازم للمشروع، بينما تتحمل ماستوك 30 % منه .
• وبدأت ماستوك أعمالها بحسن نية وصرفت حوالى (21.7) مليون ريال (وهو ما يمثل نسبة 34 % من رأس المال المتفق عليه ? أى أكثر من التزامها)، بينما أسهمت الوزارة بمبلغ (42) مليون ريال أى أقل من حصتها البالغة 70 % من رأس المال المتفق عليه .
• فاجأت الوزارة ماستوك بعد تسعة أشهر فقط من بدء المشروع ، بوقفها عن العمل وإلغاء المشروع، بزعم الإخلال الفنى والإدارى والمالى من جانب ماستوك ، وبدون تقديم أى دليل على صحة هذا الزعم . وكان هذا مخالف للعقد الذى نص على أن مدته (15) خمسة عشر عاما.
• ومنعت الوزارة ماستوك من القيام بأى مشاريع زراعية أخرى بالمملكة لمدة (3) ثلاث سنوات. ولكن معاناة ماستوك لم تنته بانتهاء تلك السنوات الثلاث وإنما استمرت حتى تقديم هذه الدعوى.
• اضطرت ماستوك إلى بيع الكثير من ممتلكاتها بالخارج لتتمكن من الوفاء بالتزاماتها بالمملكة، واقترضت لهذا الغرض مبلغ (10) ملايين دولار أمريكى كما صرح أصحابها فى دعواهم .
• حاولت ماستوك استرداد ما صرفته على المشروع من الوزارة دون جدوى مع تعويضها عما أصابها من أضرار نتيجة المصروفات الكبيرة والخسائر الجسيمة التى تكبدتها بسبب الإعداد لهذا المشروع ، ومن ذلك الخسارة الناجمة عن شراء أبقار وتخزينها لحين شحنها للملكة حسب المتفق عليه . ولكن الوزارة اتخذت موقفا متشددا تجاه ماستوك ولم ترد لها أى مبالغ ولم تعوضها عن أى خسائر منيت بها .
• وتقدمنا - بالوكالة عن ماستوك - بدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم ، مشيرين إلى أن هناك عقدا وقع بالأحرف الأولى بين الطرفين ومن كان معهم من قبل ثم انسحبوا ، لاستغلال المشروع على أسس تجارية .
• كانت قيمة إجمالى مطالبات ماستوك ضد الوزارة فى هذه الدعوى بمبلغ (43.5 ) مليون ريال سعودى ، لتغطية ما تكبدته من مصروفات وخسائر لهذا المشروع .
• استمرت الدعوى منظورة لسنوات طويلة أمام ديوان المظالم لسببين :
1- الإضطراب فى تحديد الدائرة المختصة قضائيا بديوان المظالم بهذه الدعوى .
2- تحويل الدعوى إلى خبير محاسبى محايد ليراجع حساباتها ومستحقات الشركة وطلباتها . وتحملت ماستوك وحدها مبدئيا أتعاب الخبير وقدرها آنذاك (300.000) ثلاثمائة ألف ريال سعودى.
• أحال رئيس ديوان المظالم الدعوى أول الأمر إلى دائرة إدارية على خلاف ما طلبناه فى لائحة الإدعاء ? بحجة أن الدولة طرف فى النزاع ، وارتضينا ذلك وتجاوبنا مع الدائرة الإدارية ، ثم فوجئنا بها ? بعدما نظرت موضوع الدعوى وتوغلت فيه ? تحكم بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى لأنها ذات طبيعة (تجارية) وأيدتها فى ذلك هيئة التدقيق العليا بالديوان .
• فأحيلت الدعوى من جديد إلى (دائرة تجارية) وبعد أن توغلت فى نظر الموضوع أيضا، قضت هى الأخرى بعدم الاختصاص ، بحجة أن الدعوى ذات طبيعة إدارية .. والغريب فى الأمر أن تؤيد هيئة التدقيق العليا كذلك هذا الحكم .
• وأحيلت الدعوى من جديد إلى دائرة قضائية إدارية بديوان المظالم ، فنظرت الدعوى إلى أن قررت تعيين خبير محاسبى محايد .
• تناول الخبير بالدراسة المستفيضة مركز الطرفين ، وقدم تقريره إلى الدائرة ، الذى اشتمل على اللآتى :
- إقرار بعض طلبات المدعين .
- عدم إقرار البعض الآخر .
- عدم القطع برأى فى بعض الطلبات وترك الأمر لتقدير الدائرة .
• أصدرت الدائرة حكمها بعد أكثر من (8) سنوات بإلزام الوزارة بدفع مبلغ حوالى (6.5) مليون ريال من إجمالى مطالبتها البالغة حوالى (43.5) مليون ريال، كما قضت الدائرة برفض الدعوى المضادة التى قدمتها الوزارة والتى بلغت طلباتها فيها حوالى (40) مليون ريال، وأصبح الحكم نهائياً واجب النفاذ وتم تنفيذه. 


تنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية الدوليّة والداخلية
في قانون التحكيم الفرنسي
ملخّص
. صالح بكر الطيار دكتور في القانون من جامعة رين الفرنسية
أمين عام غرفة التجارة الفرنسية العربية
محامٍ ومستشار قانوني في المملكة العربية السعودية
مقدّمة 1. نجد قانون التحكيم الجديد في الاجراءات الواردة في المواد 2059 الى 2061 من القانون المدني. أما النص القانوني الشامل موضوع المرسوم 12 مايو 1981 نجده في قانون الاجراء المدني الجديد.
2. مُنِـع إدراج اي بند تحكيمي خلال ما يزيد عن قرن تقريباً، أي من 1820 الى 1925 . وتمّ السماح بإدراج البند التحكيمي ابتداء من 1925 للتجار فقط ؛ أما اليوم فيتم إدراجها في أي عقد لأغراض مهنية. 
3. اللجوء الى التحكيم واجه معوقات عديدة مثل :
- عدم استجابة المحاكم الوطنية
- النصوص الإجرائية المربكة وغير الملائمة والتي تفتح المجال أمام مراجعات طعن في القرارات الصادرة.
4. الاصلاح الذي تمّ في 1981 لم يجرؤ على إلغاء التمييز بين قانون التحكيم الداخلي وقانون التحكيم الدولي. ولكن النظامين متشابهين الى حدّ كبير. كما أن النظام العائد للقرارات التحكيمية الدولية أكثر ليبرالية من النظام العائد للإعتراف وتنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية الدولية المنبثقة عن اتفاقية نيويورك الموقعة في 17 حزيران / يونيو 1958، التي وقعت عليه فرنسا كما وقّعت عليها أيضاً المملكة العربية السعودية في عام 1994 بالاضافة الى عدد من الدول الأخرى.

5. المفارقة تكمن في أننا قد نبحث دون جدوى في النصوص الفرنسية عن أي تعريف للقرار التحكيمي.
6. وجاء تعريف القرار التحكيمي بناء على الممارسة على أنه:
"إجراءات المحكمين الذين يحسمون بشكل نهائي جزئياً أو كلياً الخلاف المقدّم أمامهم، إن كان على صعيد الشكل أو الصلاحية أو أسلوب الاجراء الذي يقودهم الى وضع حد للدعوى" [1].
7. أما التعريف الوارد في اتفاقية نيويورك [2] فهو أقل وضوحاً إذ يهدف فقط الى التمييز بين القرارات الخاصة وتلك التي تمّ النطق بها تحت سلطة مؤسسات تحكيم دائمة. 
8. يختلف القرار التحكيمي إذاً عن:
- الأمر التحكيمي : وهو قرار اتخذته محكمة تحكيم وغالباً ما يكون موقّعاً من قاضٍ منفرد، وهو لا يبتّ في مشكلة أساس، بل يكتفي فقط بايجاد حل لمشكلة إجرائية، باستثناء المسائل المنصوص عليها في تعريف القرار التحكيمي في النقطة السادسة المذكورة سابقاً.
- اتفاقية الوساطة والتوفيق، التي على عكس الاجراءات التحكيمية، تتطلب موافقة الطرفين وتوقيعهم لتصبح سارية المفعول. 
9. سنتناول على التوالي:
1- القواعد العامة المتعلقة بتنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية في القانون الفرنسي
2- طرق الطعن 
I. القواعد العامة المتعلقة بتنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية في القانون الفرنسي
أ. أمر تنفيذ القرار التحكيمي
10. القرار التحكيمي، حال صدوره، يصبح له قوة القضية المقضية، وذلك بالنسبة للإحتجاجات التي يحسمها. [3]
11. لا شيء يمنع أن يتم تنفيذ القرار التحكيمي مباشرة وبطريقة طوعية من قبل الجهة التي صدر الحكم بحقها. وتصرّ قوانين التحكيم جميعها على أن يكون التنفيذ الطوعي هو المبدأ الأساسي. وفي هذه الحال، فإن التنفيذ التلقائي يضع حداً نهائياً لأي طعن أو مراجعة.
12. يحق للجهة غير الراضية عن القرار التحكيمي أن تتقدم بطلب استئناف أمام محكمة الاستئناف، وذلك في حال قرارات التحكيم الداخلي فقط، وإذا لم تكن الأطراف المتنازعة قد تنازلت عن هذا الحق سابقاً. 
13. في حال تعذر التنفيذ الإرادي والتلقائي للقرارات التحكيمية الصادرة، يصبح إجراء أمر التنفيذ ضرورة مسبقة لا مفر منها لأية محاولة تنفيذ قسري[4]. ولهذا الهدف، يجب التقدّم بطلب الى رئيس المحكمة البدائية يتضمن النسخة الأصلية للقرار التحكيمي، وعند الضرورة، نص البند التحكيمي ووثيقة المهمة إذا توفر. إذا لم تكن هذه المستندات باللغة الفرنسية، فعلى الطرف أن يبرز ترجمة لها مصدّقة من قبل مترجم محلّف.
يكتفي القاضي بالمراقبة الدقيقة للقرار التحكيمي والنظر في مدى ملاءمته للنظام العام، دون إمكانية مراجعة في الوقائع وفي القانون.
ليس هناك أي مناقشات متناقضة في هذه المرحلة، وتكون المراقبة أكثر شدة حين يتمتع المحكم بصلاحيات الحكم المطلق، الأمر الذي يخوّله بالمبدأ الابتعاد عن قواعد القانون، حتى الملزمة منها، ولكن لا يمكنه تجاهل إجراءات النظام العام. وفي شتى الأحوال، من الضروري أن يصار الى تبرير القرار المتّخذ[5]. 
14. إذا منح القاضي أمر التنفيذ، فهو يكتفي بأن يضع على النص الأصلي للقرار التحكيمي الصيغة التنفيذية التي تسمح بالاستعانة بالقوى الأمنية لتنفيذ القرار. وفي هذه الحالة، لايكون القرار الذي يمنح حق التنفيذ قابلاً لأي إجراء، إلا إذا تم ضمّ هذا الاجراء الى مراجعة إبطال موازية[6].
15. في حال رفض القاضي منح أمر التنفيذ. ففي هذه الحالة يصدر قرارا" بالرفض يجب أن يكون مبرّراً. في هذه الحالة، يكون القرار قابلاً للإستئناف ولطلب نقض الحكم.
وهنا يمكننا أن نلاحظ أن النظام يعبّر عن الابحاث التي يقوم بها القانون الفرنسي في البحث عن توازن دقيق يهدف الى:
- تفادي ازدياد عدد مراجعات الإبطال، في حال يكون فيها جعل هذه المراجعات ممكناً ليس ضرورياً،
- بل على العكس ، حمايتها كلما كان الأمر ممكناً بشكل أن يؤدي ذلك الى حماية حقوق الدفاع وفتح باب النقاش بهذا الهدف.
16. القرار التحكيمي – حتى ولو أضيف إليه أمر تنفيذ القرار- لا يؤدي بالضرورة الى التنفيذ التلقائي. وعلى الجهة التي حصلت على أمر التنفيذ لصالحها أن تقوم بتبليغ القرار المزود بالصيغة التنفيذية الى الطرف الآخر. ويحق لهذا الطرف، إذا احتفظ بهذا الحق، أن يستأنف القرار حال النطق به كما بإمكانه القيام بطلب مراجعة إبطال أمام محكمة الاستئناف. وفي كلتا الحالتين، تخرج الدعوى من صلاحية قاضي التنفيذ في تاريخ بداية أي من المراجعات المذكورة[7]. 
وفي كلتا الحالتين، يتمتع الطرف الذي يتلقى التبليغ بمهلة شهر بدءاً من تاريخ التبليغ. عندما يكون الطرف الآخر مستقراً خارج فرنسا، تضاف الى المهلة المذكورة مهلة مسافة : شهر واحد في حال السكن في الأراضي الفرنسية وفي ما وراء البحار وشهرين في حال السكن في الخارج.[8].
كما يبقى من الممكن تقديم الاستئناف أو التقدّم بطلب مراجعة إبطال حال صدور القرار.
17. بالتالي، إن إتخاذ أحد هذين الاجرائين يؤدي أيضاً الى مراجعة إبطال للقرار المزود بأمر التنفيذ. ولهذين الاجرائين أثر معلق على التنفيذ المؤقت[9]. لكنه، يبقى من الممكن، حتى في هذه المرحلة، أن يتم رفع النزاع الى الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف لكي ينظر في التنفيذ المؤقت بالرغم من مراجعات الابطال المذكورة سابقاً.
أما قاضي التنفيذ (الذي استحدثت مهامه في 1991) فله صلاحية منافسة للنظر في هاتين النقطتين[10].
بسبب تشعّب هذه القواعد، فهناك منحى للسماح بالتنفيذ المؤقت للقرارات وذلك بشكل مستقل أو حتى قبل أي اجراء التنفيذ.
ب- هل التنفيذ المؤقت للقرارات التحكيمية ممكن، قبل إجراء التنفيذ و بشكل مستقل عن إجراء التنفيذ ؟
18. قاضي الدولة له صلاحية، ليس فقط، أن "يقول القانون" لوضع حد لنزاع، بل له أيضاً صلاحية أن يعطي الأمر بتنفيذ قراره بالرجوع، لهذا الغرض، الى قوى الأمن. أولى هذه الصلاحيات يطلق عليها اسم السلطة القضائية Jurisdictio أما الثانية فهي السلطة الآمرة أي Imperium.
19. المحكم هو قاض خاص يتم تعيينه بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة من قبل أطراف النزاع. يملك السلطة القضائية إلا أنه لا يملك أبداً السلطة الآمرة.
نتيجة لذلك، لإضفاء الصيغة التنفيذية على القرار التحكيمي، فإنه من الضروري وضع حيز التنفيذ إجراء أمر التنفيذ كلما لم يتم التنفيذ التلقائي للقرار من قبل الجهة التي صدر القرار بحقها (أنظر النقاط 10 ولاحقاً).
20. لكن هناك منحى جديد بدأ العمل به، وهو أن يتم الاستشارة في نص القرار التحكيمي على أنه بقوة القانون قابل للتنفيذ حال النطق به. 
إلا في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية، ومن الناحية النظرية، حين يكون أطراف النزاع قد اتفقوا على إجراءات خاصة بشأن تنفيذ القرار حال صدوره، الأمر الذي يبدو في شتى الأحوال غير كافٍ لمنعهم من اللجوء الى التقدّم بمراجعة إبطال، التي تعود إجراء من النظام العام.
هذا المنحى الذي يهدف الى تزويد القرار بصيغة التنفيذ المؤقت، فهو لا يرتكز على أسس متينة، وقد انقسم المشرعون بشأنه.
21. قرار منفرد نطق به قاضي تنفيذ في المحكمة الابتدائية أكّد فيه أن القرار التحكيمي الصادر يستفيد من بند التنفيذ المؤقت على الرغم من أية مراجعة إبطال قد يكون هو موضوعها، وذلك بالارتكاز الى المادة 28.6 من قانون غرفة التجارة الدولية[11].
ويكتفي هذا النص بالتذكير بمبدأ التنفيذ بنية حسنة للقرار لكنه يحفظ إمكانية إجراء المراجعات العائدة للنظام العام، ولاسيما مراجعة الإبطال.
22. أما القرار الذي أصدره الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف في باريس في5 فبراير/شباط 2003 فقد أخذ الرأي المعاكس للقرار الذي كان اتخذه قاضي المحكمة الابتدائية وذكر بأن إلتزام التنفيذ بحسن نية المنصوص عليه في المادة 28 الفقرة 6 من قانون التحكيم لغرفة التجارة الدولية " لا يحرم الأطراف، ليس فقط من إمكانية التقدّم بمراجعة إبطال للقرارالتي تخضع للنظام العام، ولكن أيضاً من إمكانية الاستناد الى نصوص القانون العام في القانون الجديد للاجراء المدني لطلب توقيف التنفيذ المؤقت عندما يكون قد تمّ طلبه"[12]. 
23. لكن يبقى بالامكان أن نذهب حتى أبعد من ذلك، فحتى ولو أضيفت صيغة التنفيذ المؤقت الى القرار التحكيمي من قبل القاضي، فإنه لا يمكن أن تؤدي الى تنفيذ قسري إلا إذا كانت مزوّدة بصيغة أمر التنفيذ، أو إذا كانت موضوع مذكرة من قبل قاضي التنفيذ بهذا المعنى.
24. ونعود هنا الى المبدأ الذي وضعته المادة 1477، وأيضاً الى الاشارة التي أعطتها المادة 1479 من القانون الجديد للإجراء المدني التي تسمح:
"في حال الاستئناف أو مراجعة الابطال، على الرئيس الأول إما أن يمنح أمر التنفيذ المؤقت للقرار التحكيمي إذا لم يكن القرار مزوداً بهذه الصيغة، كما يمكنه إعطاء أمر التنفيذ النهائي لقرار مزوّد بصيغة التنفيذ المؤقت"
الأمر الذي يدلّ أن مثل هذه الاشارة ليست قابلة بحد ذاتها الى إحداث أي أثر قانوني بشكل تلقائي.*

----------


## محمدحمدى

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

